# Pope visit 15-19 Jan



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Don't make no appointments during this time traffic will be heavenly:juggle:

U.S. Embassy and VA Manila Outpatient Clinic Operations During Pope Francis Visit


It is anticipated that heavy traffic will occur during the visit of Pope Francis to Manila January 15-19, 2015. The Ambassador has authorized use of liberal leave from 2:00 pm Thursday, January 15 and the closure of the Embassy on Friday, January 16. VA Manila will provide limited services on Thursday afternoon January 15 and will be closed Friday, January 16. VA Manila will also be closed Monday, January 19 in observance of the Martin Luther King, Jr. Holiday.


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

And for those who use or purchase diapers, stock up now, stores may be out of stock in the coming week. 

https://ph.news.yahoo.com/manila-traffic-enforcers-wear-diapers-during-popes-visit-144148351.html


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

pakawala said:


> And for those who use or purchase diapers, stock up now, stores may be out of stock in the coming week.
> 
> https://ph.news.yahoo.com/manila-traffic-enforcers-wear-diapers-during-popes-visit-144148351.html


Good idea but I don't thank it will help them direct traffic any better.


----------



## colemanlee (Nov 17, 2014)

He is coming to Tacloban, Im gona stay home, watch TV, play on the computer and drink beer..If my wife or family wants to see him, its up to them...for me there is absolutely no way I would try to mix in those crowds. Add that there is a good chance that another storm is headed this way by then....I highly suggest just hide at home LOL


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

colemanlee said:


> He is coming to Tacloban, Im gona stay home, watch TV, play on the computer and drink beer..If my wife or family wants to see him, its up to them...for me there is absolutely no way I would try to mix in those crowds. Add that there is a good chance that another storm is headed this way by then....I highly suggest just hide at home LOL


You have the right idea to just stay away and relax at home. Even the embassy has an advisory for US citizens to stay away from areas where there are large gatherings of people. There will be no larger gatherings than that.
Hope it's safe event for all but no point in risky behavior--not now..


----------

